
Actions have consequences (or: why I'm not fixing Intel's bugs any more) - AndrewDucker
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/32778.html
======
mkr-hn
As much as I appreciate having Intel hardware that works on Linux, I think
this is a perfectly reasonable stance.

------
Uhhrrr
>any comments arguing this point will be replaced with the phrase "Fart fart
fart"

As is common, strong moral convictions get paired with an impenetrable shield
against contradictory evidence.

